# [NetworkManager] Maj ifnet plugin

## sebB

J'aurais aimé un peu d'explication sur cette news suite à la maj de networkmanager

```
WARN: postinst

You seem to use 'ifnet' plugin in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Since it won't be used, you will need to stop setting ifnet plugin there. 

You have psk-flags=1 setting in above files, you will need to

either reconfigure affected networks or, at least, set the flag

value to '0'.
```

/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

```
[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

no-auto-default=XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX,

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false
```

Si j'ai bien compris faut que je vire tout ce qui touche à ifnet. Mon NetworkManager.conf devrait donc ressembler à ceci?

```
[main]

plugins=keyfile

no-auto-default=XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX,
```

Si je commente toute les lignes # ca fonctionne quand même.

Par contre c'est ca que je comprends pas

equery f networkmanager

```
/etc

/etc/NetworkManager

/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d

/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/10-openrc-status

/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/pre-down.d

/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/pre-up.d

/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections

/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0

...
```

equery b NetworkManager.conf 

```
* Searching for NetworkManager.conf ...
```

Moi je comprends que /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf n'est plus installé donc plus utile?

Donc pourquoi ce message?

----------

## SirRobin2318

Je confirme, je n'ai pas de networkmanager.conf non plus, tu devrais pouvoir le supprimer.

----------

